# Small Game Hunting ...ok Tiny Game ..Vermin....graphic



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Ok...so I got home from work. I had my HTS on the front seat, banded with double 3/4" Theraband black. I had a 7/16 steel ball in the cup holder. I pulled into my space at my complex. My hunters eyes detected movement....tiny movement. 10 yards away next to the bike rack was a juvenile mouse. Squeaking away and wandering in and out among the tires I rolled down my window. I have to be careful. I don't want anyone to see me. I don't want to hit a bicycle and i have to make sure my line of fire is clear even beyond my target. I waited until he was in a clear space between the tires aimed and let fly. The little bugger disappeared. I didn't know if I had hit him, or he fled. I know my ball went exactly where I aimed it. I got out and walked over. The impact carried the little critter 3 ft. He was definitely dead on arrival. Small game but tiny moving target at 10 meters out my car window. I am counting that as a win. Notice the flap of skin his chest was completely blown out. Oh well one less rodent in the world.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like hors d'oeuvres for you .... :rofl:

Nice shot!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

You nailed him.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice shot! How did he taste? ????


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> You nailed him.


Oh yeah, if you look in the first pic the flap of skin goes out for a ways. I aimed center of mass, like I said it was 10 yards. Its only the size of a squirrels head. It was 7/16 which was all I had at the time and 3/4" double Theraband Black. Its probably like getting hit with a cannon ball close range. lol he definitely didn't suffer.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Viper010 said:


> Nice shot! How did he taste?


I ate his liver with some fava beans f.ff.fff.fff.fff lol


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

sniped em


----------

